# Orvis Fly Line



## CrappieFisherman (Mar 15, 2015)

I haven't fished their reddish, but I've fished their bass, sink tip, and depth charge. That depth charge sinking line is amazing, and their bass line is quickly becoming another favorite. The sink tip is a little awkward to cast, but what sink tip line isn't?

I'm not sure if the same quality and performance extends to their redfish, but I had the chance to cast their saltwater all a rounder, and that was smooth casting, especially at 60 feet.

I'd definitely give it serious consideration.


----------



## duppyzafari (Jul 9, 2015)

I fished the 1st gen non-textured Hydros Redfish line for a while and really enjoyed it. It loads and casts very easily, which helped me avoid slipping into bad habits of trying (unsuccessfully) to add distance by rolling my shoulder or flinging line.

I used it for snook on the beach and dock lights more than I did for redfish, and it was terrific.

I will say that it eventually developed a sticky texture that cleaning / dressing / rio-wiping did not remedy, but that was after nearly 3 years of weekly use. I definitely got my money's worth.


----------



## FSUDrew99 (Feb 3, 2015)

Thanks. I have personally fished rio and currently have Cortland line on my 8 wt now. I also fish my buddy's set up with Wulff line which I think has the least amount of memory compared to the other two I have owned. My biggest thing besides it being user friendly/easy to cast and load well is looking for something with the least amount of memory. Obviously water temp affects it, but you get the picture.


----------



## DeepSouthFly (Sep 7, 2016)

I just ordered some cortland flats taper in 8wt. Pretty pumped to see how it casts. Anything from Orvis you would think would be a premium style line.


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

Ignitor HD is pretty damn awesome


----------



## FSUDrew99 (Feb 3, 2015)

DeepSouthFly said:


> I just ordered some cortland flats taper in 8wt. Pretty pumped to see how it casts. Anything from Orvis you would think would be a premium style line.


I have the Cortland Guide line... pretty good line. Seems to have a little less memory than my Rio, but I feel like the Rio might cast a little better. 

Want to try out that Orvis line though.


----------



## blackmagic1 (Jul 3, 2014)

I have the Ignitor HD and dig it. Finally got used to the funky sound of the textured line going through the guides. I'm not real bright when it comes to the different ways lines are constructed with regards to head length, etc., but it seems somewhere in the middle between a bonefish taper and a redfish taper to me. I've thrown traditional redfish tapers and don't like them.


----------



## FSUDrew99 (Feb 3, 2015)

blackmagic1 said:


> I have the Ignitor HD and dig it. Finally got used to the funky sound of the textured line going through the guides. I'm not real bright when it comes to the different ways lines are constructed with regards to head length, etc., but it seems somewhere in the middle between a bonefish taper and a redfish taper to me. I've thrown traditional redfish tapers and don't like them.


Does it seem to load better than the standard redfish taper?


----------



## CrappieFisherman (Mar 15, 2015)

BTW, it's worth noting that Orvis is running a special where if you buy one of their US made rods they give you a free line of your choice. I must say the Recon is sweet.


----------



## Blue Zone (Oct 22, 2011)

The best way to look at the Orvis lines is to compare them by clicking on that little box on upper left when you click on each line. That gives you the a diagram of the make-up of the line.









I love the Ignitor HD for the way it loads and the odd texture; plus it's a great all-round line. The idea of peddling specie-specific lines really annoys me.


----------



## blackmagic1 (Jul 3, 2014)

I bring this back up because I'm starting to dislike this line. More than likely it's just my crappy, inconsistent casting, but I truly found it a chore to cast this past week with it. Fished with my old mentor and we both were having issues, but we both have cast SA Mastry BoneFish for 99.99% of the time in the past. 
It felt kind of clunky (if that's any way to describe a fly line) and I blew many shots at little poons. Didn't load well for me and I couldn't get anything that resembled a finesse cast the way I was landing that line. Thank god I was not trying to thread needles fishing a mangrove shore line. 
I think I need a change.


----------



## sevenweight (Sep 3, 2015)

I have used the Orvis Redfish and it's a good line, but for my fishing style I feel the head is too long. I picked up an Orvis Bankshot HD and it's a fantastic line for me ... short, aggressive head that works great on 50-70 foot casts with minimal false casts. I've never used the Igniter line, but it looks like a similar concept. I like the BS enough that I eventually bought it for my 6, 7, 8 and 9 weights. Finish on the line makes it shoot effortlessly. Your mileage may vary, and there are a lot of good lines out there.


----------



## Dustin Pack (Sep 3, 2015)

Orvis Bonefish for everything, 7,8,9.


----------



## backbone (Jan 4, 2016)

All Orvis lines are made by SA, now that Orvis bought out SA.
I like the salt water/Bonefish taper.


----------



## Finn Maccumhail (Apr 9, 2010)

Correct me if I'm wrong but doesn't Scientific Angler OEM lines for Orvis?


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

I preferred the Orvis Hydros over the Ignighter, since the Igniter had more of an aggressive head. The Hydros had a better presentation and less money.

Bonefish lines? I don't use them anymore.

Like backbone said, Orvis is now an SA company. I recently talked to one of the flyline designers for SA about their new Redfish line with their new impregnated AST+ dressing. I like the taper and was impressed on how it cast compares to other redfish lines. It's one of my new favorites!


----------

